# Geforce 6800 problems



## rbgrn (Aug 14, 2004)

I just bought a new eVGA GeForce 6800 the other day and am having 2 issues with it:

1) It inits into 3d mode just fine and is very fast and looks awesome, but if I try to change modes within a game, the game gets locked up at 60-99% CPU and I have to kill the process to quit it. The same thing happens when I try to exit a game... It hangs, but I can ctrl-alt-del and kill the process manually, returning windows back to the normal desktop state.

I mean, I _can_ keep running games that way, but I shouldn't have to. My old MSI GeForce 4 MX440 switched modes perfectly, so I don't understand what's wrong here. I installed the newest drivers from nvidia (61.77 or whatever they are.. new ones), installed DirectX 9.0c, checked my BIOS settings (all default + set to what eVGA recommends for normal / safe operation)

Any ideas there? My system never totally freezes; just the game/3d application can't exit back to 2d windows or switch 3d resolutions, and I can always pull up the process manager to kill the process.

My next problem:
2) I run a 1600x1200 normal desktop (standard 96dpi font) and have never had problems reading the text with my old card (MX440). Now the text is difficult to read with the 6800. Poor DAC? maybe. I'm not sure. I saw a few other people on some other forums were reporting similar problems with the eVGA card. It seriously looks like when you run an LCD at a non-native resolution and the pixels look inconsistent and chopped off, like some are thinner than others. It's really annoying.

Like I said, this also worked perfectly fine with my old video card, so I am at a loss for what could be wrong here. I'm running 75hz, auto-detect timing.. same as with my old card. 

My system info:
Athlon XP 2600+ (333)
Epox 8KRA2I mb (via kt600 chipset) (latest firmware)
1 GB PC2700 DDR RAM
eVGA GeForce 6800 (128mb) (nVidia 61.77 driver)
M-Audio Delta44
Sony G400 19" CRT Monitor (analog non-dvi connection)
Windows XP SP1 w/all up to date patches
DirectX 9.0c
Nothing is overclocked, standard settings are used for everything.


Any help/info/advice is greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## skytop (Aug 1, 2004)

Can't help you with your first problem. 
However, as for the second problem....

The 1600x1200 resolution is actually well above what most monitors can handle. I seriously doubt your old MX-440 ever attained that really high resolution level. Besides, that high level rez results in teeny tiny type that is difficult to read, especially if you are over 35 years old. :wink: 

I still have a more recent GeForce Ti4600 and it will only do 1280 x 1024. Lower the resolution setting in Display Properties/settings to something reasonable and I would believe your problem will be solved.

Skytop


----------



## rbgrn (Aug 14, 2004)

I posted my monitor type. Look it up. 1600x1200. Damn near any 19" CRT can run that fine. Do some research before you start claiming "Most monitors can't do such and such."

The font is small, yes, but I have good vision and have never had problems reading it. 

My problem is not that I don't know what I'm doing and that I thought I was running a resolution that I was not (video cards have been running beyond 1600x1200 for years and years now) but it's simply that in an A-B comparison, they differ by card. I'm sorry your monitor doesn't support a higher resolution (very few LCDs under 20" do 1600 unfortunately). You're seeing the max capable res of your monitor in those dropdowns, not your video card. Your Ti4600 is capable of running 2048 x 1536 @ 75Hz.

You recommended I lower my resolution to something reasonable. Well, that accomplishes nothing. All it tells me is that my GeForce 6800 sucks at 1600x1200 and that outside of games, I was better off with my GeForce MX440, since it can run an "unreasonable" resolution better.

I'm sorry to be so negative, so I'll restate my requirements:

My problem is that 1600x1200 looks bad on the 6800 when it looked great on the MX440, and I can't run a lower resolution due to my application requirements.


----------



## Vanimal (Aug 16, 2004)

I am having the same issue with the crashing of games on exit. So far only Morrowind will exit to the desktop successfully. Doom 3 and Neverwinter Nights hang. I am running a 2400+ with a ASUS A7V8X mobo, gig of DDR333 ram and a nVidia GeFORCE 6800 GT card. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RedEyEs (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with crashing on exit.

My specs

Athlon 3000+
Gainward 6800 GT
Asus A7V8X mobo

all games crash on exit exept ut2004


----------



## rbgrn (Aug 14, 2004)

*Found a solution to the lock ups*

I installed some unofficial beta drivers from http://download.guru3d.com/detonator/ and this issue went away! I'll post again if I encounter any new issues related to the beta driver


----------



## RedEyEs (Aug 18, 2004)

Wot driver versiob did ya install ??? cos I got 61.77 and that didn't work


----------



## rbgrn (Aug 14, 2004)

65.62 beta

It's the top one on the link I posted


----------



## RedEyEs (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks dude, I will post my result on the weekend.

has the other dudes that posted on this thread tried the drivers ?? any news ??


----------



## Xtant (Aug 19, 2004)

Before running beta drivers you might very well want to remove all your current drivers and reinstall the offical release drivers.


----------



## rbgrn (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I had tried that, several times, with multiple versions of the official drivers.

Honestly, before these drivers, I was considering getting a new motherboard, becuase I had tried practically EVERYTHING else.

This is the only fix, let me assure you.


----------



## RedEyEs (Aug 18, 2004)

*results for beta 65.62 drivers*

cool man I got 65.62 drivers and it WORKS 

(doom3, call of duty) I even got 2 more fps  

thanks allot guy's

god I love forums


----------



## timdogg123 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Still having problem =(*

Rbgrn and Redeyes, I am still having the issue with the bluriness even after installing the beta drivers you suggested. Did this issue also fix itself for you guys or are you only referring to the lockup issues you mentioned?

Please let me know =).

Thanks!


----------



## rbgrn (Aug 14, 2004)

The bluriness is due to the poor quality DAC on the card.. I got a new monitor today w/DVI in and it's night and day better. I'm returning the eVGA card I think and getting an XFX w/dual DVI.

The driver can't fix the bluriness. It's a hardware issue that only a return/exchange will fix I think.


----------



## RedEyEs (Aug 18, 2004)

Bluriness wasn't an issue for me sorry dude 

keep searching the forums is all I can suggest


----------



## davomarti (Aug 21, 2004)

*Having the blur problem*

Have the PNY 6800.

Blurry text like running on non native res on flat panel as you said.
Actually I've run into a couple threads complaining about the PNY and eVga. 
Some people say they don't see any blur though. Must be some batches.

No crashing though. Doom 3 works great at 1024x768, but I can't stand the desktop. Too much eye strain.

I think I will return it.


----------



## UKBullseye (Aug 27, 2004)

*6800!*

just got the BFG 6800 Ultra O/C, exactly the same problem with the crashes (doom 3 and CoD). But no probs with text. Gunna try the old drivers.

Athlon XP 3000+
1024Gb
100MB
Asus GA-7VAXP
BFG 6800Ultra O/C
Audigy 2 ZS
Water Cooled


----------



## vläd (Aug 30, 2004)

opps!


----------



## Cold Shiver (Sep 10, 2004)

*Arggg*

I'm havin same probs damm i can't beleive they tested this card on Doom 3 :S ....ive got this prob with more games but Doom3 should have been tested AT LEAST and then this would be sorted out by now. now i have to look in INI files to change graphics in most games argg. but i the beta drivers fix this...the real drivers will shortly do so too....il keep w8tin on that. or if anyone else has some good ideas? :wink:


----------



## Pride (Sep 29, 2004)

I've Gainward 6800LE 128MB and I've the same crashing problem.

Like 90% of games crash instantly or after 15 minutes. This far I've found only one game - Arx Fatalis - that won't crash, but there's even some textures missing. Textures missing

So the beta drivers should fix this problem? It's a massive set back for nVidia's reputation. I mean, this far their cards have worked really fine with the drivers they come with.

3DMark03 runs fine.
3DMark05 gives corruption
CS: Source crashes after 5-30 minutes. Gives also corruption if I set 4x AA from game options. If I use forced 4x AA and 8x AF no visual glitches. Corruption
Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War crashes after 0-2 minutes.
Richard Burns Rally crashes after 0-30 seconds.
Panzers: Phase 1 crashes after 0-5 minutes.

And oh, I've changed motherboard twice, memories twice, processor once, power unit one, bought an UPS, changed all my hard drives, tried without sound card + CD/DVD-drive - these didn't help...


----------



## Pride (Sep 29, 2004)

*Please help me out...*

*Addition* 

I've tried the following drivers with 4.53 4in1 Hyperions, but the problem stays.

Drivers with the 6800LE setup CD
Latest official drivers 61.67?
The beta drivers someone suggested on this thread, 65.62.
Latest beta drivers I could find myself - 66.70.

Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War is what I've tested those drivers with...


----------



## Sir_Hendro (Aug 24, 2004)

The 6800LE crashes because of a pipeline bug. You have to get a newer 6800LE (2nd batch)


----------

